# Internet on Linux



## azzu (Oct 29, 2009)

guys Mint nor Ubuntu (latest versions) are workin on my system (845board)
so i checked out Puppyos its kool and i knida like it
so the problem is iam unable to connect to internet which is BSNL bb
so plz help me guys


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2009)

helppppppppp


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 30, 2009)

Thr is many post in the forum regarding this topic. Search it out.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thr is many post in the forum regarding this topic. Search it out.


if u can be specific or i u can show wat i ask on this forum ill be very gratefull
do u know about linux ?


----------



## azzu (Nov 10, 2009)

cmon guys any help here ?
plzzzz


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 10, 2009)

azzu said:


> guys Mint nor Ubuntu (latest versions) are workin on my system (845board)


what problem are you facing? what you mean by not working?

and how you connect to broadband USB/LAN connection?


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

sudo pppoeconf in terminal does not work for you?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Try connecting your modem/router to your PC via USB instead of the LAN port.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Try connecting your modem/router to your PC via USB instead of the LAN port.


i think that would need drivers which are not present in the os.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

well Krow told me this...so see if it could help
type pppoeconfig in terminal command line and configure ur network settings


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

papul1993 said:


> i think that would need drivers which are not present in the os.



Yeah it might need drivers but sometimes the inbuilt drivers will work fine just as they are working for me.


----------



## azzu (Nov 10, 2009)

i will try pppoeconfig and ill report
and about the USB i dont have USB on my Model only wIfI and Lan


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> sudo pppoeconf in terminal





puneetgarg said:


> well Krow told me this...so see if it could help
> type pppoeconfig in terminal command line and configure ur network settings


The correct command is given above.



azzu said:


> i will try pppoeconfig and ill report
> and about the USB i dont have USB on my Model only wIfI and Lan


Please check command given in first quote in this post. That one worked for me on Jaunty Jackalope.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 12, 2009)

connect with ethernet ...or usb or lan..
by anything..

make ur modem on..
then in the terminal type "sudo pppoeconf"
type ur password in the next line..
follow the command..
 type ur  user name & password..
then net connected...
no use of or no need of drivers..
for the next time type "sudo pon dsl-provider"  next line the password..
that is it..

if it is not solving the problem..the type "ifconfig " in the terminal and paste the data  here so that we can see/....


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

^the ifconfig data can be pasted directly in the configure a connection manually option.


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

Very Good post


----------

